# Delta Hybrid TS with Extension Table - Router Lifts?



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I am considering a Delta Hybrid and wonder if there is a good manufacturer either of a replacement cast-iron extension to the left, or a replacement to the extensioin table containing a router lift. Any ideas?


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I found the solid cast iron router extensions the best. They just add morr mass and reduce the vibrations of your table saw even more while adding a router table and place to store the router table fence (underneath the ext table).

http://www.amazon.com/MLCS-EXTENSION-Router-Aluminum-Insert/dp/B000WUAEIQ

I have the older Bench Dog brand version of this and have been happy for several years with it:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21598&cookietest=1


----------

